# Best singlespeed crankset? Whats your opinion?



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Hola amigoes!
Long time since I rapped at ya but I got a personal opinion question for yall.

What is the absolute best single speed crankset and why?

Factors that influence ones decision can be
-Price
-Durability
-Weight
-Compatibility with parts
-Cool factor counts a lot too


Sweetwings?
Modded XTR?
Lightning?
Ohh the list goes on...


If this has been brought up in the recent past feel free to delete this thread after a thorough flame-job
Sheepo


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

BMX cranks?

haha j/k. of all your criteria, i think the XTR970s fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

I heard you got fired from the electronics shop.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, my boss had a hard-on for making my life miserable. It couldnt have happend at a worse time either 'cuz my Pinto is acting up again.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

The best cranks for me are the ones that happen to be on my bike and working at any one time. At the moment, those would be Middleburn RS-7s, 180mm, with a 32t hardcore UNO ring.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I have 175mm 110bcd Sugino APs right now. I like them a lot, though I am keeping my eyes peeled for the appropriate upgrade. As per your request, I have them because...

1. Square taper bb
2. Weigh less than my frame
3. Classic Purty
4. 5 bolts, *****
5. Retro is always swank, even if it is not ironic

I sometimes dream of discovering a spiderless crank because they look so clean. Or a Kooka crank so I can break it.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I'm rocking these fifteen.g 'the hives' 

Bought em used and got a great price. They are great at what they do. Sexy, light, and stiff. But they have this machined section right by the axle on the outside of the arm and it takes chunks out of the inside of my ankles everytime I ride. not cool. 

So I'm kinda on the Market for a different solution.

Thanks for listening


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Sweet Wings are Number One on my list because:

1. Hard to find, if not down right RARE
2. Very expensive
3. Look sexy
4. Are Retro
5. Durable if you assemble properly
6. Can run as a micro drive set up
7. Light weight 
8. Not carbon-normally that is a turn off as I love carbon but cool that this crank is not and is still a wicked crank.

What I ride however is just a modded M960 crank. 102bcd sorta sucks but HB makes some nice rings so I am happy. Want something spiderless so I can run a micro drive set up which will give me a n excuse to buildup another wheelset.

Pic is from Mattlocks ti bike (I think it was like 14 lbs with these cranks on it)


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

1SPD said:


> Sweet Wings are Number One on my list because:
> 
> 1. Hard to find, if not down right RARE
> 2. Very expensive
> ...


Those Sweetwings are pretty sweet. Arnt they steel or ti or something? I remember reading something about them not being Al but im prob wrong.

I have my eye on some 960 or 970s to mod and ceramic coat em black or red  too bad they are 102 bcd... looks like i would have to keep Dan and HBC in business for more rings and a bash


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I am almost positive that they are/were steel! 

I am not sure if you can run a bash guard on the 960's because of the shape of the mounting tabs. While they look round from the front, the side view would show that they actually point outwards slightly towards their edges. I would think that if you mount a bash guard on the inside where the ring is, that it would throw off you chain line. I'm not saying that Dan doesn't make them and you can't I just haven't seen one.

Dan made my rings and I couldn't be happier at this point.


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

These are my favs, but I doubt you could ever find any...don't know what I'll do if they ever play out....maybe WI Eno (I'm a square taper fan)

Sims "Lite-ning" - Made in Santa Ana, CA


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

ooooooo, those are pretty!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Gonna say M952 180mm XTRs with a Homebrew Components spiderless ring. I LOVE this setup. I would take it out in back of the school and get it pregnant if I could.

I picked up my XTR arms off of craigslist for $50 with worn out rings (that I wasn't going to use anyway), and another set from a bud with BB and Jericho SufferRing for $100. I'm looking for another set of 180mms with a spider (4x104mm or 5x94mm) for my other geared bike, if anybody has a line on them. 

I would love to get some Middleburns, but square or ISIS? I've had flex issues with my other square taper cranks, and reliability issues with ISIS. Unless somebody can show me an ISIS BB that can last a few years, I'm going to stay away. Otherwise, I would be all over a set of RS7s.

I ran square taper on my geared bike for a while recently, and with an XT square BB, it flexed enough to rub the front derailleur with the big ring when hammering out of the saddle. Drove me nuts.

That said, the sexiest setup I have seen in a while was a set of new XTRs, mirror polished silver. OMG, that was purdy.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Sheepo5669 said:


> my Pinto is acting up again.


Did you sell the Golf with the hood painting? http://www.theonion.com/articles/i-customized-my-wheels,16313/ :lol:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> Gonna say M952 180mm XTRs with a Homebrew Components spiderless ring. I LOVE this setup. I would take it out in back of the school and get it pregnant if I could.
> 
> I picked up my XTR arms off of craigslist for $50 with worn out rings (that I wasn't going to use anyway), and another set from a bud with BB and Jericho SufferRing for $100. I'm looking for another set of 180mms with a spider (4x104mm or 5x94mm) for my other geared bike, if anybody has a line on them.
> 
> ...


thanks for the plugs everyone!

As for the middleburns, why not go with the rs8 x-type? It has an external bearing design. I make spiderless rings for them, and i'm sure Middleburn will too before too long.

The cranks i run right now are the m960 done by RD at shawnee trailbike coatings and a Sram X0 crankset with a spiderless ring like in the banner on the top of the page. Both are nice, the xtr is a hair lighter while i think the X0 with the spiderless ring is stiffer. I'm not a huge truvativ/sram bottom bracket fan though, although the one i have now has ceramic bearings which spin NICE.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

1SPD said:


> I am almost positive that they are/were steel!
> 
> I am not sure if you can run a bash guard on the 960's because of the shape of the mounting tabs. While they look round from the front, the side view would show that they actually point outwards slightly towards their edges. I would think that if you mount a bash guard on the inside where the ring is, that it would throw off you chain line. I'm not saying that Dan doesn't make them and you can't I just haven't seen one.
> 
> Dan made my rings and I couldn't be happier at this point.


Good to know. I really havent had much use for a bash recently so thats not a major factor.

And as for those sweetwings, Steel is real baby!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Sizzler said:


> Did you sell the Golf with the hood painting? http://www.theonion.com/articles/i-customized-my-wheels,16313/ :lol:


Yeah, i sold that piece of shlt to some loser to pay for the badass scorpion tattoo on my back.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

sweetwings are ti i believe. 99% sure.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

race face turbines are my favorite now, have them on my main 29er/SS and my backup 26/1x9








Picture stoled from Dan's site, and features of course one of his sweet rings!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Second the Race Face Turbine LPs. Had them for ~14 years and still going strong on my Monocog. Always loved the billet look of these.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Found this on the web about Sweetwings:

Kent Carlson's Sweet Parts cro-moly cranks where way ahead of their time, maybe 10 to 15 years ahead. Integrated arms, oversized bearings (one was even outboard of the BB shell) and tubular Cromo arms made the Sweet Wings a highly sought after crankset. Unfortunately Sweet Parts could not survive on the back of a high-zoot, really expensive, crankset. While they did offer a quill and ahead stem it was just not enough and by the late 90's Sweet Parts was pretty much done.

Link for where I found it: http://www.bikeman.com/content/view/1885/47/


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

rob1035 said:


> race face turbines are my favorite now, have them on my main 29er/SS and my backup 26/1x9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the arms themselves but with out the big ring on it I think the spider just looks funny.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

*Vintage info*

If y'all enjoy re purposing vintage or old cool cranks, this web page is a great source of info. Fun to browse this old archived site...

http://www.bikepro.com/products/cranks/cranks.shtml

Personally, I have my favorite SS crank.

cheers,

rody


----------



## pcxmbfj (Apr 7, 2006)

White Industries ENO.

Square taper, spiderless, great Q factor, art.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

pcxmbfj said:


> White Industries ENO.
> 
> Square taper, spiderless, great Q factor, art.


Agree. They were originally what i wanted don my build. In black of course


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Rody said:


> If y'all enjoy re purposing vintage or old cool cranks, this web page is a great source of info. Fun to browse this old archived site...
> 
> http://www.bikepro.com/products/cranks/cranks.shtml
> 
> ...


Thats a really cool website!


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

1SPD said:


> Sweet Wings are Number One on my list because:
> 
> 1. Hard to find, if not down right RARE
> 2. Very expensive
> ...


BTW, Matt has recently broken 2 of his SweetWings cranksets. Back in the 90's, we saw a lot of them break. 
Great concept, but far from reliable (especially since the company has been gone for over a decade,) for them to be dream-worthy for me.

Los


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

^^^Thats too bad. I read alot about them and at one point almost bought a set back in the day. Don't plan on buying any now though. People want too much money for something that just isn't as reliable as what is avail now days. But they sure look pretty!


----------



## h2otaco (Aug 5, 2010)

I dig the removable spider cranks like Middleburn. Lots more gearing options. Like 18/30 for instance... great gearing without having to go micro... where 19/32 makes steep climbing a bit too hard on the knees.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

Sheepo5669 said:


> I'm rocking these fifteen.g 'the hives'
> 
> Bought em used and got a great price. They are great at what they do. Sexy, light, and stiff. But they have this machined section right by the axle on the outside of the arm and it takes chunks out of the inside of my ankles everytime I ride. not cool.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue with those cranks, a design flaw AFAIK.
I'm thinking about taking a file to them and getting rid of that sharp edge.


----------



## icon149 (Aug 16, 2010)

is there a good centralized list of removable spider cranks? i'm now in the market for a new crank and i just got a new HBC ring (104BCD 4 bolt) and discovered my crank is fubar. So i need a crank so i can use the new HBC ring, but would love to be able to go to spiderless eventually, Dan's spiderless rings are really sexy.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

icon149 said:


> is there a good centralized list of removable spider cranks? i'm now in the market for a new crank and i just got a new HBC ring (104BCD 4 bolt) and discovered my crank is fubar. So i need a crank so i can use the new HBC ring, but would love to be able to go to spiderless eventually, Dan's spiderless rings are really sexy.


thanks! Sorry your crank is effed, that sucks!

As for a list, you can use the dropdown menu on the spiderless rings page on my website. but as far as ones that can use a 104bcd, you can go with an x0 or x9 3 ring crankset (not the 2x10 version). this will give you a 104bcd spider but it has a removable spider for if you decide to go that route. Another option may be the Middleburns, but i'm not sure if they have a 104bcd spider, i've never checked.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

cbrossman said:


> I have the same issue with those cranks, a design flaw AFAIK.
> I'm thinking about taking a file to them and getting rid of that sharp edge.


I have thought about it. But im sure there would be silver under and that might not look too hot. I have electrical tape over the edges right now. Talk about ghetto


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*Square taper is a time bomb, it will stretch*

if Aluminum crank. I love those old xtr polished or powder coated but will not take time to build. I go with XT on one bike, SLX on another ( for Black ) both on sale for cheap. For my third bike (single speed ) I have Stylo 1.1 to sell so I can buy used SAINT for an additional 200g. I like to mount Chainrings outside of spider ( where 44 tooth would be ) w/ black chainring for Industrial look.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Plus, the external bottom brackets CAN be disassembled and regreased as another MTBR member posted.


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

hoolie said:


> Square taper is a time bomb, it will stretch


WHAT will stretch??


----------



## rojogonzo (Jan 24, 2008)

another vote for compact race face turbine, love mine with a ti square taper bb and middleburn ring


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

pimpbot said:


> I would love to get some Middleburns, but square or ISIS? I've had flex issues with my other square taper cranks, and reliability issues with ISIS. Unless somebody can show me an ISIS BB that can last a few years, I'm going to stay away. Otherwise, I would be all over a set of RS7s.


i've read good things about SKF ISIS bottom brackets. they also manufacture square taper bb's as well

http://www.mtbtandems.com/SKF.htm


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*Just one Gear, the crankarm square hole.*

every few months as you tighten the crankarm bolt, you drive the crankarm closer to the btm bracket. After a time it will not tighten anymore and the aluminum starts to round out since the chromoly spindle is harder. I will never use square taper by choice again. I do wonder if you are able to minimize this by tightening the bolt before it ever squeaks? Or would you just be hastening the entire process? I will never know since I run outboard bearings(XT and GXP). Steel IS real.


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

well, I've never had the issue that hoolie describes with my Square Taper cranks - lot's of miles, many many years

My favorites are:

*RaceFace Turbine LP's in square taper*

With HBC, you can now source any type of ring you want. They're light, strong and look good too.


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

hoolie said:


> every few months as you tighten the crankarm bolt, you drive the crankarm closer to the btm bracket. After a time it will not tighten anymore and the aluminum starts to round out since the chromoly spindle is harder. I will never use square taper by choice again. I do wonder if you are able to minimize this by tightening the bolt before it ever squeaks? Or would you just be hastening the entire process? I will never know since I run outboard bearings(XT and GXP). Steel IS real.


Ok, now that I know what your talking about I'll comment. I've never had this issue before, I've been running the same set of square taper cranks (see pic/post above) for the last 10 years and the hole in the crank arms looks brank new. I for one don't tighten the crankarm bolt every few months, I install it and leave it alone. I put those cranks on a Gary Fisher bike in 2000 or 01' and didn't touch them until last year, so for 10 years I never had to re-tighten the bolt, incidentally I guess that 's why the hole looks brand new, because they didn't move for 10 years, haha! Anyway, they've been on two bikes in the last year and I haven't had to do re-tighten them on those bikes either, knock on wood!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Truvativ IsoFlow powerspline are the best...ohhh yeahhh :lol: No I'm totally kidding but they get the job done and with the bashguard and Salsa ring I have no complaints. I do like the powerspline version better than the square taper, even though most seem to dislike powerspline.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*I think it took me about 600 rides to hurt those LX cranks(2001)*

Not the most modern technology. Then the next set lasted 500 or so rides before aluminum started to wear out around square taper spindle. Maybe I shouldn't complain. Now I use 3 bikes (one dedicated rain/mud) so I don't wear stuff out so fast I guess.


----------



## Orange_Turner (Oct 23, 2007)

Just1Gear said:


> These are my favs, but I doubt you could ever find any...don't know what I'll do if they ever play out....maybe WI Eno (I'm a square taper fan)
> 
> Sims "Lite-ning" - Made in Santa Ana, CA


Cool cranks. Do you have any info on the matching BB? It's been kicking around in my parts box for too long.

Pic attached:


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

Orange_Turner said:


> Cool cranks. Do you have any info on the matching BB? It's been kicking around in my parts box for too long.
> 
> Pic attached:


Nice!! I don't have any info on the BB, I didn't even know they existed. You looking to get rid of it??


----------



## seemlessstate (Apr 3, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Truvativ IsoFlow powerspline are the best...ohhh yeahhh :lol: No I'm totally kidding but they get the job done and with the bashguard and Salsa ring I have no complaints. I do like the powerspline version better than the square taper, even though most seem to dislike powerspline.


I bought a set of these (but square taper) in a box of parts. I havent used them, but my Stylo has started to wobble on me. how do you like them. I would like to avoid buying a new pricey crank, but the Isoflow seems real heavy.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

seemlessstate said:


> I bought a set of these (but square taper) in a box of parts. I havent used them, but my Stylo has started to wobble on me. how do you like them. I would like to avoid buying a new pricey crank, but the Isoflow seems real heavy.


I've had them on a few bikes with no complaints. I would at least use them and see what you think. I would buy nicer cranks if I had the money, but for now these work perfectly so I'm gonna ride em til they're dead.


----------



## wing8337 (Jul 27, 2009)

im using spot brand (FSA rebranded i think) after 2 sets of stylo got the wobbles. i decided the $50 Ebay price was worth a shot - the huge difference being the top bolt-on left arm. the weight is pretty hefty but they seem solid qualitywise.


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

I am super pleased with my XTR M970 cranks. Light, stiffer than a board and they don't have the funky 102 bolt pattern of the M960. They're not as pretty but rings are easier to come by in a pinch.


----------



## Lonecrow (Jun 20, 2011)

I will be doing some upgrades this spring and I want to go spiderless for cranks
the W.I. Eno cranks and bottom braket looks good to me.


----------



## chiky (Sep 19, 2011)

I know this post is SUPER old...but I have set of Sims-Litening cranks I'd like to sell. Would you be interested?


----------



## chiky (Sep 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

180 Profile cranks.Have run up to 190 on my old pink Voodoo.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a pair of Sram GXP carbons that I purchased 3 or 4 years ago. They have been a fantastic value. Purchased a direct mount ring for it from a guy in San Diego CA that was the only source at the time (how things have changed). No offset and worked great


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*The new RF Next SL "G4"*

Just put these on my new cranks on my "Dream Speed" I've been using the RF Next SL on my Sir9 and they're spot on. Yes expensive, but they're light,durable and never ever get loose. The RF BB bearings get replaced annually but I ride 4-6X a week so that's expected. I used the old Turbine's on my first SS and they worked great too. I would get the new Turbine's as my first choice for cost savings and good crank. I can't imagine using square tapper axle cranks unless it was just a retro build and classic look bike that I was not depending on and using for easy rides.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

old thread, but who cares?  IMO this slx crank with the surly chainring is a superb compromise and almost looks like a 'factory' ss crankset.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Interesting that you wire tie those eyelets! Is there a story behind that


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

Crankyone said:


> Interesting that you wire tie those eyelets! Is there a story behind that


yes, a short story of a missing chainring bolt I left somewhere in the woods. :madmax:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

litterer 

I still like the RF 104bcd cranks, works for me. I keep changing rings though.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

I have an older set of XT Hollowtechs I've been happy with for some years now.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

hardmtnbiker said:


> Just put these on my new cranks on my "Dream Speed" I've been using the RF Next SL on my Sir9 and they're spot on. Yes expensive, but they're light,durable and never ever get loose. The RF BB bearings get replaced annually but I ride 4-6X a week so that's expected. I used the old Turbine's on my first SS and they worked great too. I would get the new Turbine's as my first choice for cost savings and good crank. I can't imagine using square tapper axle cranks unless it was just a retro build and classic look bike that I was not depending on and using for easy rides.


Daaaaammmm.....those are nice


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

RF makes great stuff! The 30mm axle makes for a nice solid interface. I first tried the larger axle with the E-13 cranks but they loosened and I was going through BB's every other month. They were good about honoring the warranty but I did get tired of switching BB's. I've had ZERO issues with RF BB's and I just think RACEFACE knows Mountain bike cranks better than most other companies.


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Kisherceg said:


> old thread, but who cares?  IMO this slx crank with the surly chainring is a superb compromise and almost looks like a 'factory' ss crankset.


I run a set on my singlespeed too. Your right, look like they're meant for SS, and chainline doesn't matter so much, since you can adjust the rear sprocket to suit the wider chainline of the outer ring position on the cranks.

These cranks are also as light as XT (though granted that isn't very light - 600g approx.) and in my opinion look better.

They're also damn cheap.


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Thankfully, with the advent of 1x11 amd 1x12 groupsets, there are a lot more options for singlespeed cranks now.

Gone are the days of running 3x cranks with exposed unused tabs.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

With a good stiff frame like some of the carbon ones out there a RF Next SL really shines. I recently built an Ibis Tranny with the Next cranks, everything else was the same as my Ti frame with a set of Jones conversion M960 cranks and the difference is astounding!! I had no idea how much efficiency I was losing with the other frame and cranks. I am a believer now!


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

I run the Next SL cranks. 
I hate them. 
But they work and are light


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

brent701 said:


> I run the Next SL cranks.
> I hate them.
> But they work and are light


Why do you hate them?


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

buell said:


> Why do you hate them?


I have two sets. 
One on a Ti frame SS
One on my Trek Procal 9.9 SL

both Creak like a sob, 
That cinchring is junk. It's a $2 part that cost 8 to ship from RaceFace that caused me not to be able to ride one of my bikes. It's cheap plastic 
The BB is a pain to find in stock. As of now. It's the only BB I can find that will work with their 30mm cranks
You can't buy parts or anything from RaceFace. you have to go through a shop 
My crank on my Procal comes loose in 5 miles 
The Crank on the Ti SS frame. doesn't come loose and haven't honestly had many problems with that crank but the creaking which is annoying.

If it wasn't for the awesome weight of these cranks. I wouldn't run them.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I haven't had any issues of mine getting loose but do notice them creaking after several rides. I only use RF BB but know Hope,Enduro and a few other companies make 30mm BB that are compatible. I just keep using the RF and have an extra in stock so it's easy to replace. Since running this crank for almost 4 years I've replaced BB's 3x but that's on my SS that I ride 3-6x a week.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Should be able to purchase the bearings from Enduro with new seals and reuse the cups. Don't know if that would be the source of the creak, but the Enduro bearings and seals are better. One of my RF BBs has been Enduro-ed.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

hoolie said:


> if Aluminum crank. I love those old xtr polished or powder coated but will not take time to build. I go with XT on one bike, SLX on another ( for Black ) both on sale for cheap. For my third bike (single speed ) I have Stylo 1.1 to sell so I can buy used SAINT for an additional 200g. I like to mount Chainrings outside of spider ( where 44 tooth would be ) w/ black chainring for Industrial look.


I love those old, 2004-2007 XTR FC-M960 cranks too. Lop off the big ring spider ends and it's one crazy-stiff crank:


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

Odd, I have had my Tranny built with the Next cranks for maybe 3 months now with a lot of miles on them (normal 15-30 mile rides, several 50 + mile training rides, and a 12 hour race) and they are quiet as a mouse. It has been very dry and dusty here in Maine this summer, so not much exposure to H20 except cleaning which I am careful about. 

I noticed the power transfer right off as compared to my M960 cranks and the various other cranks I have used over the years. But maybe it has more to do with the frame than the cranks.


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

chiky said:


> I know this post is SUPER old...but I have set of Sims-Litening cranks I'd like to sell. Would you be interested?


A few years ago I would have said yes, but mine are actually still in good shape, plus I don't have a build right now that they will fit on anyway.

They're not the Ti set are they?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Last year I picked up a Sram S-1400 crank (identical to the X9) for $100 including the gxp bb. I removed the spider and bolted on a North Shore Billet direct mount chainring. It's been a great, trouble free crank.


----------



## Uncle Huck (Nov 11, 2015)

The new white industry mountain cranks are super rad! I'm currently running the new xtr cranks. I've broke a set of xx1 and xt cranks. Hopefully the xtr's hold up...


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Speaking of sweet wings...

I just saw these at my favorite bike shop for $400.

Pretty light, pretty neat. I thought they were ti but I guess not?

Anyway, neat enough that I took some pitchers:

















Would be awesome to see them on a bike.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I felt the improved power transfer on my Sir9. I had the E13 cranks mounted prior to reference difference.


----------

